# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Unutulan Vatan Doğu Türkistan

## veli

b-547462-do%u0025C4%9Fu_t%C3%BCrkistan.jpgBugün Doğu Türkistan'da yaşayan Müslüman Türkler, sebepsiz yere tutuklanmakta, rejime karşı oldukları iddiası ile idama mahkum edilerek kurşuna dizilmekte, müslümanların ibadetlerini topluca yapmaları engellenmekte, kazançları acımasız vergilerle ellerinden alınmakta, halk açlık tehlikesiyle ölümün eşiğinde yaşamakta, yanıbaşlarında yapılan nükleer denemelerle ölümcül hastalıklara yakalanmaktadır.

20. yüzyılda dünyanın dört bir yanında savaşlar, iç kargaşalar, toplu katliamlar, terörün her türlüsü insanlığa dehşet saçtı. Dünya tarihinde ilk kez, savaşlarda bu kadar çok sivil insan hedef alınarak öldürüldü. Hemen hemen her kıtanın bir veya birkaç köşesinde dinmeyen bir zulüm ve kargaşa ortamı oluştu. Dünyayı böylesine kana bulayan, insanlara zulmün her türlüsünü yaşatan neden ise, 19. yüzyılın köhne ve ilkel bilimsel metodlara sahip zihinlerinin ürettiği ideolojilerdi.

Her ne kadar Sovyetler Birliği'nin dağılmasıyla komünizmin siyasi bir rejim olarak çöktüğü kabul edilse de, komünist ideoloji ve uygulamaları hala devam etmektedir. Hala Kızıl Ordu zihniyetinin hakim olduğu Rusya'nın Çeçenistan'da, Çin'in ise Doğu Türkistan'da yürüttüğü uygulamalar bunun en önemli göstergelerindendir. Bugün Doğu Türkistan'da yaşayan Müslüman Türkler, Mao'nun Kızıl Çin'in de yaşananların tekrarını yaşamaktadırlar. Gençler sebepsiz yere tutuklanmakta, rejime karşı oldukları iddiası ile idama mahkum edilerek kurşuna dizilmekte, müslümanların ibadetlerini topluca yapmaları engellenmekte, kazançları acımasız vergilerle ellerinden alınmakta, halk açlık tehlikesiyle ölümün eşiğinde yaşamakta, yanıbaşlarında yapılan nükleer denemelerle ölümcül hastalıklara yakalanmaktadır. Batılı ülkeler ise, Çin tarafından tüm dünya ile irtibatı özellikle kesilen bu topraklardaki insan hakları ihlallerini her zamanki gibi görmezlikten ve duymazlıktan gelmektedir.


Doğu Türkistan'da Çin Zulmü

Doğu Türkistanlı Müslüman Türkler, yaklaşık 250 yıldır Çin egemenliği altında yaşamaktalar. Çinliler, bir İslam toprağı olan Doğu Türkistan'a "kazanılmış topraklar" anlamına gelen "Sincang" adını koydular ve burayı kendi toprakları olarak tanımladılar. 1949 yılında Mao önderliğindeki komünistlerin Çin'in yönetimini ele geçirmelerinin ardından, Doğu Türkistan üzerindeki baskılar eskisine oranla daha da arttı. Komünist rejim politikası, asimile olmayı reddeden müslümanların fiziksel olarak imhasına yöneldi. Katledilen müslüman sayısı korkunç boyutlara ulaştı. 1949-1952 yılları arasında 2 milyon 800 bin; 1952-1957 arasında 3 milyon 509 bin; 1958-1960 yılları arasında 6 milyon 700 bin; 1961-1965 yılları arasında 13 milyon 300 bin kişi ya Çin ordusu tarafından öldürüldüler ya da rejimin doğurduğu kıtlık sonucunda öldüler. 1965'ten sonraki katliamlarla birlikte, öldürülen Doğu Türkistanlı sayısı 35 milyon gibi inanılmaz bir rakama ulaştı.

Halkın hayatta kalabilen bölümü ise büyük baskı ve işkencelere maruz bırakıldı. Doğu Türkistan'ın uzun süre sürgünde yaşayan merhum lideri İsa Yusuf Alptekin, Türkiye'de yayınlanan Doğu Türkistan Davası ve Unutulan Vatan Doğu Türkistan adlı kitaplarında sözkonusu baskı ve işkenceleri ayrıntılarıyla anlatır. Bu kitaplarda anlatıldığına göre, Doğu Türkistan'da halka uygulanan baskılar, Sırplar'ın Bosna'da Müslüman Boşnaklara veya Kosova'da Arnavut çoğunluğa uyguladıklarından farklı değildir. Ülkedeki Çin mahkemelerinin "ceza" yöntemleri de son derece acımasızca ve vahşidir. Diri diri toprağa gömmek, öldüresiye dövülen bir insanı çıplak halde karlarda yatırmak, iki bacağı iki ayrı öküze bağlanan bir insanı ikiye bölmek gibi "ceza"lar uygulanmıştır.


Asilimasyon ve Köklü Bir Kültürü Yok Etmeye Yönelik Uygulamalar

Rejim, 1949 yılından itibaren müslümanları imha ederken bir yandan da bölgeye sistemli bir biçimde Çinli göçmen yerleştirdi. Çin hükümetinin 1953 yılında başlattığı bu kampanyanın etkisi son derece düşündürücüdür. 1953 yılında bölgede % 75 Müslüman, % 6 Çinli yaşarken bu oran 1982 yılında %53 Müslüman, % 40 Çinli'ye yükseldi. 1990 yılında yapılan nüfus sayımında ulaşılan % 40 Müslüman, % 53 Çinli nüfus oranı bölgedeki etnik temizliğin boyutlarını göstermesi açısından son derece önemlidir.

Bu arada Çin yönetimi, Doğu Türkistanlı müslümanları nükleer denemelerinde kobay olarak kullanmıştır. Bölgede ilk olarak 16 Ekim 1964 tarihinde başlatılan nükleer denemelerin olumsuz etkileri yüzünden bölge insanı ölümcül hastalıklara yakalanmış, 20 bin özürlü çocuk dünyaya gelmiştir. Nükleer denemeler nedeniyle ölen müslüman sayısının 210 bini bulduğu bilinmektedir. Binlerce insan ise sakat kalmış, binlercesi de sarılık vebası, kanser gibi hastalıklara yakalanmıştır.


Zulmün Asıl Nedeni: İslam Düşmanlığı

Çin'in, Doğu Türkistan'daki halka uyguladığı zulmün en önemli nedenlerinden biri halkın müslüman olmasıdır. Çünkü Çin, bölge üzerindeki hakimiyet ve sultasını kuvvetlendirmeye karşı en büyük engel olarak halkın İslami kimliğini görmektedir.

Halkı dininden vazgeçirmek için her türlü yıldırma ve baskı yöntemini kullanan Çin şovenizmi en fanatik dönemini Mao'nun 1966-1976 yılları arasında uygulattığı Kültür Devrimi esnasında yaşadı. Camiler yıkıldı, toplu ibadet yasaklandı, Kuran kursları kapatıldı ve bölgeye yerleştirilen Çinliler özellikle müslümanları taciz etmek için domuz beslemeye başladılar. Okullarda dinsizlik propagandası yapıldı. Ayrıca bütün iletişim araçları vasıtasıyla insanların dinden soğutulmaları için yoğun çaba harcandı. Dini ilimlerin öğrenilmesi ve dini bilgilere sahip öncü kişilerin halkı eğitmeleri ise tamamen yasaklandı. Buna rağmen halkın İslami kimliği yok edilemedi.

1996 yılından beri on binlerce Uygur kamplarda tutulmaktadır ve bu kamplardakilere ağır işkenceler yapıldığı bilinmektedir. Bir af teşkilatının resmi yazısında da belirtildiği gibi sanıklar, tek celsede biten davalarda ya kürek cezasına mahkum edilmekte veya meydanlarda infaz mangaları tarafından kurşuna dizilmektedir. Çünkü mahkemeler, komünist partinin talimatı ile çalışmaktadır. En dehşet verici olansa hamile kadınların evlerinden alınarak gayrı sıhhi şartlarda kısırlaştırılmaları, sınırlama fazlası doğan bebeklerin ailelerine rağmen öldürülmeleridir.

Batılı güçler ise her zamanki gibi tüm bu vahşete karşı tepkisizdir. Birleşmiş Milletler'in soykırım için yaptığı tanım, Çin işgali altındaki Doğu Türkistan'daki duruma tam olarak uymaktadır. Buna rağmen Doğu Türkistanlılar BM'nin koruyucu şemsiyesi altına girememektedir. BM'ye yapılan tüm başvurular geri çevrilmiştir. 25 milyon Doğu Türkistanlı müslüman, halen Çin baskısı altındadır. Binlerce siyasi tutuklu vardır ve bazıları hapishanelerde "kaybolmuş" durumdadırlar. Tutuklulara işkence yapılması ise artık sıradan bir olay haline gelmiştir.

Kısacası Çin, Uzakdoğu'nun en önemli İslam-karşıtı güçlerinden biridir. Doğu Türkistanlı müslümanlara yönelik politikasının yanında, etrafındaki İslami potansiyel için de ciddi bir düşmandır. Dünyanın en kalabalık ülkesinin bu stratejik "anti-İslami" konumunu, komünist rejimden kapitalist ekonomiye geçilmesiyle de hiçbir şekilde azalmamıştır.


Bu Zulme Kim Dur Diyecek?

Son 150 yıldır İslam alemi dünyanın birçok bölgesinde benzeri zulüm ve baskıya maruz kaldı. Bu zulmün arkasındaki çevrelerin en büyük hedefi dini, özellikle de müslümanlığı ortadan kaldırmaktı. Bu amaçla, neredeyse bir asır boyunca müslüman katliamına giriştiler. Bugün Çeçenistan'ın Ruslar dolayısıyla yaşadığı zulüm, Doğu Türkistan'da da Çin nedeniyle yaşanmaktadır. Dünya bu zulme göz yummaktadır. Ancak, vicdan sahibi insanlar bu zulmü durduracak bir yol bulabilirler. Herşeyden önce, Doğu Türkistan meselesi sadece Uygurların bir sorunu olarak görülmemeli ve onların tüm sorumlulukları vicdan sahibi insanlar tarafından sahiplenilmelidir. Akıllı, cesur ve uzak görüşlü politikalarla Türkiye'nin ve Türk Milleti'nin de bu sorunun çözümünde önemli bir katkısı olacağı inancındayız.

----------

